# Allman Bros Stormy Monday - Dickey's part



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for a tab for Dickey's solo and I can't seem to find a good one on the usual tab sites. Anyone have a transcription handy???
:rockon:


----------

